# Upload de photos icloud depuis win 10 interminable.



## Dlang (28 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour, j'ai soucrit au cloud 200go et je compte stocker mes photos dessus malgrès l'état de l'appli icloud pour Win 10.

J'essaye en vain d'uploader 1180 photos de mon PC à Icloud.

Depuis 4 jours mon PC mouline pour rien, j'ai déja réinstallé-réactivé la photothéque etc rien n'y fais, j'ai le droit en faisant un clic droit sur l'icone icloud à un message "chargement de 1180 photos".

Il y en a 19 sur le cloud à l'heure actuelle. Je suis un utilisateur avancé, et le PC est connecté à 1Mo/s au net. Que faire ???

Marre de cettte fichu app windows très mal faite, on ne peux même pas prendre en compte les dossier et le fait de séparer les photos entre upload et download est mal pensé.

Merci à vous

PS: savez vous si Apple fais plusieurs sauvegardes de nos données dans leurs datacenters ?


----------



## guytoon48 (28 Septembre 2017)

Bonsoir,
Je sais, pour avoir lu des sujets là-dessus que l'upload vers la photothèque iCloud est long, voire très long (je répète ce que j'ai lu, je ne l'utilise pas). 1 Mo/s n'arrange rien; Es-tu en filaire ou wifi? cela dit je testerais à ta place des envois d'environ une centaine de photos histoire de jauger le temps mis et surtout si çà arrive à terme.
Perso, j'utilise un NAS Synology sur lequel j'envoie mes bibliothèques annuelles et je peux alors y avoir accès via une app. sur mes Devices. Flux de photos me contente au jour le jour : 1000 photos accessibles, c'est déjà bien!


----------



## Locke (28 Septembre 2017)

Et quelle est la qualité de ta bande passante, vitesse, tu en Wi-Fi, en ethernet ?


----------



## Dlang (28 Septembre 2017)

Je suis en Ethernet, j'ai aussi testé sur la 4G Bouygues, rien n'y fait. 150 photos uploadées en une journée, icloud les upload 10 par 10... Je me demande si la limitation est pas chez Apple.




guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Je sais, pour avoir lu des sujets là-dessus que l'upload vers la photothèque iCloud est long, voire très long (je répète ce que j'ai lu, je ne l'utilise pas). 1 Mo/s n'arrange rien; Es-tu en filaire ou wifi? cela dit je testerais à ta place des envois d'environ une centaine de photos histoire de jauger le temps mis et surtout si çà arrive à terme.
> Perso, j'utilise un NAS Synology sur lequel j'envoie mes bibliothèques annuelles et je peux alors y avoir accès via une app. sur mes Devices. Flux de photos me contente au jour le jour : 1000 photos accessibles, c'est déjà bien!



Et ce NAS te permet d'acceder à tes photos partout ? Merci des réponses


----------



## guytoon48 (28 Septembre 2017)

Oui...


----------

